# december art thread



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

for miss caphat  the six sides of my box. now all i have to do is sew them together


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 6, 2011)

making puzzle boxes eh, I know how that turns out.....


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

banging nails into my face? oh yeah that thought has occurred to me several times during its production


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 6, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> for miss caphat  the six sides of my box. now all i have to do is sew them together



very cool, bob. can't wait to see the finished piece(s)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2011)

It's very important to choose the right side.

Don't make mistakes!

You've got this far.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2011)

those are _all_ the right sides 

anyway, you can see the underneaths through it, so _every_ side is the right side


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> those are _all_ the right sides
> 
> anyway, you can see the underneaths through it, so _every_ side is the right side



Cheat.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 9, 2011)

Me working today as photographed by a very, very, very beautful person.

I should be recording more, but I'm relying on casual stuff.

Still stuck in Barcelona, waiting for phone calls. Manaña, manaña!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 9, 2011)

some moody finished pics (had the ev switched down. tbf i like em moody )


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice box bob. Here's my jugs


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 10, 2011)

awesome jugs seamus  

i really like your style


----------



## boohoo (Dec 10, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> Nice box bob. Here's my jugs



Like the work of morandi?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 10, 2011)

whoa, nice boxes and jugs people.      Got any more? whip 'em out.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 11, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Like the work of morandi?



he stole my idea! 

nah, I saw a tiny Morandi painting in a gallery a few weeks back and I found it pretty moving, so I decided to have a bash myself.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2011)

Have been meaning to get myself a sketch book for a while,today I did. My first sketch, probably the first time I've drawn properly for nearly 20 years.

The Empty Chair


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 13, 2011)

Bob, your box is just lovely, and all the work to go with it too, so incredibly detailed, it must have taken you such a long time.

Seamus, yer jugs are cool!  The light and everything, you're so clever!  And Mumbles, I'd love to be able to sketch, did you used to do it a lot?  

Here's my offering.  I'm trying to improve my flicks, there's only one right way, annoyingly.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> And Mumbles, I'd love to be able to sketch, did you used to do it a lot?


yeah, had dozens of sketch books at college, and did lots of large scale pencil drawings... i do that whole measuring thing which takes the time, even with a simple object like an armchair


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 13, 2011)

your flicks are fab yu_gi, no matter _how_ you do them :iconoclast:


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> some moody finished pics (had the ev switched down. tbf i like em moody )


I <3 this... how big is it? It's like it should be from a curio shop 



>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 15, 2011)

_Fabulous_, bob - I love _every, single bit!_


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

I can see the twisty faggots


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

cheers dudettes  wouldn't have managed it without you <3 x



Biddlybee said:


> I <3 this... how big is it? It's like it should be from a curio shop



it's supposed to be about 12cm cubed. i think it's a little smaller.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

oh, where did my post go 

you did it all woman.

ta, I can't tell with things unless they're next to a ruler or something else I know the size of, weird perspective thing.


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 15, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Here's my offering. I'm trying to improve my flicks, there's only one right way, annoyingly.
> 
> View attachment 15361



Where did you copy the characters from?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh that is lovely too


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> you did it all woman.



not without a hell of a lot of propping up  x


----------



## keithy (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the box!! Ere's ma latest vid


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 16, 2011)

Keithy!  That's both creepy and fantastic!    Hope you don't mind if I share it with a few friends who I think would like it.  



pianissimo said:


> Where did you copy the characters from?



From a book of rubbings from really old engravings done in stone by calligraphy masters, and my calligraphy teacher's own samples he makes me for home work, like this:


Now you can see how shit I am compared to my wonderful teacher!    (and of course the masters)


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> From a book of rubbings from really old engravings done in stone by calligraphy masters, and my calligraphy teacher's own samples he makes me for home work, like this:
> View attachment 15433
> 
> Now you can see how shit I am compared to my wonderful teacher!  (and of course the masters)



Not bad at all.  You've got the stroke weights pretty much in balance.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2011)

excellent stuff keithy


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 16, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Not bad at all. You've got the stroke weights pretty much in balance.



Thanks.    Do you write Chinese?


----------



## pianissimo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Thanks.  Do you write Chinese?


Yes, but not calligraphy 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2011)

self protrait, 20 mins sketch


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 19, 2011)

You look kinda angry with yourself 

keep it up  (the drawing, not being angry)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2011)

a little grumpy yes


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2011)

radio's lino-cut xmas card


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2011)

r_a's lino cutting pwns mine 

bet she didn't nearly lose a finger with it either


----------



## sarer (Dec 19, 2011)

Recently finished a short Christmas project where I had to create a Christmas cracker complete with hat, joke/quote and novelty in the style of a designer I had studied.  I chose Jamie Reid and this is the end result.  The novelty is a customising kit and the quote (from Sid Vicious) reads "You can't arrest me I'm a rock star". Feedback very welcome!


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2011)

that's ace.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 19, 2011)

heinous seamus said:


> You look kinda angry with yourself


That's concentration.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 19, 2011)

That cracker is marvellous!
And mumbles, your drawing is lovely. Really, it's good. If you find you get stuck in that quite sensible, precise measuring thing try a pot of ink and quick sketches ( birds in the garden, faces on tv and stuff). Just a thought, I like precision myself but also find frantic sketching quite rewarding.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That cracker is marvellous!
> And mumbles, your drawing is lovely. Really, it's good. If you find you get stuck in that quite sensible, precise measuring thing try a pot of ink and quick sketches ( birds in the garden, faces on tv and stuff). Just a thought, I like precision myself but also find frantic sketching quite rewarding.


that was quick frantic sketching 

and i was pissed too!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 19, 2011)

Have a look at Frank Auerbach's portraiture, I love it because it's so scrawly that the heads and faces look twisted and contorted... Some of the tones in his painted ones make them look positively jaundiced which freaks me out and intrigues me in equal measure


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2011)

just looked, nice, it's like he only had so much pencil to use!!!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 27, 2011)

just drew my xmas candles, exercise in light and shading


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks, just been setting up a still life to draw.. something a little bigger and more challenging


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm really impressed with your drawing mumbles  way better than mine


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah! I wish I was actually good at drawing 
I did a sketch of my mam the other day, she hated it haha. I do think she is a lot more beautiful in real life but it is hard for me not to get caught up in details which inevitably are unflattering


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 28, 2011)

ta, this is the still life i've been setting up, nothing exciting


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 28, 2011)

woah, waaaay too much stuff


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 30, 2011)

sarer said:


> Recently finished a short Christmas project where I had to create a Christmas cracker complete with hat, joke/quote and novelty in the style of a designer I had studied. I chose Jamie Reid and this is the end result. The novelty is a customising kit and the quote (from Sid Vicious) reads "You can't arrest me I'm a rock star". Feedback very welcome!



I love it! the one thing i would say as far as feedback is, it's a little on the neat side for the subject matter, I'd prefer it a little messier/more looking like you just threw it together. Great concept though.


----------

